# Sio2 spray recommendation



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Guys

Im looking for a slick sio2 spray for the paint.

Ive used Kamikaze Over coat,loved the result,but its not the easiest of products to apply..

I was thinking about CanCoat but i have my doubts.

Any other recommendations?


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

How bout tac system moonlight. Its 25% sio2

Edit: For comparison Gyeon cancoat is about 10% sio2


----------



## wax-planet (Sep 30, 2010)

Moonlight is superb, the bottle is only small but it will last ages


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

wax-planet said:


> Moonlight is superb, the bottle is only small but it will last ages


That's if you look after the spray head, it clogs up if you don't clean it:thumb:

That's what has been said in the past:thumb:


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Same with every sio2 spray sealant chongo...its just the nature of the beast. Cancoat also clogs...even if you do clean it straight aftrr use it will still clog.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

chongo said:


> That's if you look after the spray head, it clogs up if you don't clean it:thumb:
> 
> That's what has been said in the past:thumb:


You can of course apply Moonlight with an applicator too as I did when I reviewed it, really exceelent stuff and still going strong :thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

What about the moonlight application?
Is it easy to apply/buff?
By the way..i forgot all about PolishAngel Cosmic Spritz,it contains silica and titanium dioxide.
I got a bottle a few months back from the US,great stuff,but the durability is only a bit more then RapidWaxx,and i liked RW looks better.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

ronwash said:


> What about the moonlight application?
> Is it easy to apply/buff?


Have a read, it was pretty easy to use :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=387521


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

I tried to get me a bottle of moonlight but its out of stock..
I never tried Nanolex Si Finish,anyone?


----------



## In2detailing (Feb 23, 2016)

ronwash said:


> I tried to get me a bottle of moonlight but its out of stock..
> I never tried Nanolex Si Finish,anyone?


Looking at 2 weekish for new stock, depending on how long it takes TAC to produce the new order.

Imran

:driver:


----------



## Richard151 (Mar 15, 2017)

ronwash said:


> What about the moonlight application?
> Is it easy to apply/buff?
> By the way..i forgot all about PolishAngel Cosmic Spritz,it contains silica and titanium dioxide.
> I got a bottle a few months back from the US,great stuff,but the durability is only a bit more then RapidWaxx,and i liked RW looks better.


Not really any different to any other spay sealant in application just apply then duff off, but you do need a gaurenteed no rain day or be able to garage the car as the product takes 4-6 hours to cure any water on the coating prior to this will cause water spots. It is a great product though.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

In2detailing said:


> Looking at 2 weekish for new stock, depending on how long it takes TAC to produce the new order.
> 
> Imran
> 
> :driver:


Me to went for fenylab detailer instead ordered today :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

The Angelwax Enigma spray should be out soon Ron. I'm waiting to get my hands on it!


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

https://www.shinesupply.co.uk/product-page/clutch-16oz


----------



## In2detailing (Feb 23, 2016)

-Raven- said:


> The Angelwax Enigma spray should be out soon Ron. I'm waiting to get my hands on it!


The enigma QED is out :thumb:

Imran


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Hufty said:


> Me to went for fenylab detailer instead ordered today :thumb:


Im waiting to see more reviews about that,i saw it and thought about it.

I'd love to now how you get on with that.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> The Angelwax Enigma spray should be out soon Ron. I'm waiting to get my hands on it!


Hi Matty,interesting product also.

I wasn't even thinking in that direction..


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Richard151 said:


> Not really any different to any other spay sealant in application just apply then duff off, but you do need a gaurenteed no rain day or be able to garage the car as the product takes 4-6 hours to cure any water on the coating prior to this will cause water spots. It is a great product though.


I've got a close garage so that's not as issue.

Ill get a bottle of Moonlight anyway you guys got me keen on that.

I got a bottle of Nanolex Si Finish as i wanted to give it a go for a while.

Cheers.


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

Anybody have any expirience with Gyeon Cure? Is it any good?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

ronwash said:


> I tried to get me a bottle of moonlight but its out of stock..
> I never tried Nanolex Si Finish,anyone?


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=389153

Yep as you would expect from nanolex always a decent product


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Only Sio2 product ive got experience with is AF new Aqua Coat.

Found it brilliant and easy to spray on and rinse off before drying and the finish on my brothers unloved corsa VXR was amazing.

Used around half of the 1 Ltr bottle on the corsa though so could work out costly to use all of the time


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

Jonny_R said:


> Only Sio2 product ive got experience with is AF new Aqua Coat.
> 
> Found it brilliant and easy to spray on and rinse off before drying and the finish on my brothers unloved corsa VXR was amazing.
> 
> Used around half of the 1 Ltr bottle on the corsa though so could work out costly to use all of the time


You used too much defo. I use Gyeon Wet Coat and 500 ml bottle can last me a lot of time. My advice to you is next time when you use it, spray one light spray per panel , then with your wash mitt or clean wet microfiber spread the product around and repeat on all of the panela. The effect is the same and the producy consumption is vastly reduced. :thumb:


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

OCD finish Velocity. Does that count ?


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Jonny_R said:


> Used around half of the 1 Ltr bottle on the corsa though so could work out costly to use all of the time


:doublesho

You could probably stretch that a litlle bit further mate :lol:


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

FallenAngel said:


> Anybody have any expirience with Gyeon Cure? Is it any good?


I diddnt eventually buy it as I was recommended not to use it. 
Its suppose to streak a lot. If you do use it dilute it with water 1:1.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

WHIZZER said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=389153
> 
> Yep as you would expect from nanolex always a decent product


Never was disappointed from nanolex products,and i tried almost the whole range.


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

A&J said:


> I diddnt eventually buy it as I was recommended not to use it.
> Its suppose to streak a lot. If you do use it dilute it with water 1:1.


Oh gosh, I just ordered 400 ml bottle :wall: guess I will have to make it work. I read mixed reviews on the internet, but most of them were positive , no streaking issues mentioned.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

I've had cure streak loads was a total pita to be honest. I went down the dilution route and it made little difference. I hope you don't have similar issues. Tac systems quartz max is very similar to it but I never had streaking issues with that. Quartz max is a VERY good product.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

ronwash said:


> I tried to get me a bottle of moonlight but its out of stock..
> I never tried Nanolex Si Finish,anyone?


Rate it:thumb: it smells weird but works really well.


----------



## Richard151 (Mar 15, 2017)

I've recently bought some Feynlab detailer which is a ceramic infused product and so far I rate it highly and would recommend it wether it is specifically silicone dioxide I don't know but I do know it's good.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Wilco said:


> Rate it:thumb: it smells weired but works really well.


Orded that,Adams Ceramic Boost also,ill get moonlight too once its back in stock .


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

FallenAngel said:


> You used too much defo. I use Gyeon Wet Coat and 500 ml bottle can last me a lot of time. My advice to you is next time when you use it, spray one light spray per panel , then with your wash mitt or clean wet microfiber spread the product around and repeat on all of the panela. The effect is the same and the producy consumption is vastly reduced. :thumb:





R0B said:


> :doublesho
> 
> You could probably stretch that a litlle bit further mate :lol:


Cheers Guys, wasnt sure whether i had done it right tbh as its alot of product for the price on 1 car.

Hows things Rob? Not seen you for years!


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Richard151 said:


> I've recently bought some Feynlab detailer which is a ceramic infused product and so far I rate it highly and would recommend it wether it is specifically silicone dioxide I don't know but I do know it's good.


It is good :thumb:


----------

